# UFC 66 - Liddel vs. Ortiz



## usmarine0352

UFC 66:

I'm putting my money on Liddel knocking Ortiz out.

What do you think?

:sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors

This is a toss up. Liddell hasn't fought in a long time while Ortiz has fought 4 times in just the past year. There has to be something said for having 4 strong fights prior to this one.

Remember when Tyson went on his streak. He was fighting guys like every month or so it seemed. After he won, fights were booked much further out.

I am getting the fight in at my home. This should be a good battle.

I guess both are great in mind...as long as they show Ortiz's girlfriend on TV (Jenna Jameson)!!!!! dd:


----------



## usmarine0352

Ya, I don't like paying for movies or fights. Too bad, should be a good one.

Jenna Jameson......not bad. LOL.


----------



## Tator

I imagine I'll pay for it

gotta go Liddel, that guy can knock you out with 1 punch and it can come from nowhere..............can't afford NOT to bet for him!!! should be a good night of fights, looking forward to it

Tator


----------



## Shu

Don't like him and I'd love to see him get knocked out, but I think Ortiz will dominate.


----------



## always_outdoors

We have one going for Ortiz now! Shu: You da man!

How about Forrest Griffin and Keith Jardine??

I think Forrest will dominate this, but Keith was impressive against Stephan Bonnar. He is getting better around the octagon and it seems more confident.


----------



## Chuck Smith

It is a toss up between lidell and ortiz. 
Ortiz is on a good streak and has great take down skills.
Lidell has a great take down defense and can throw very hands.
But Ortiz is not afraid to stand toe to toe either.....

I am not sure who I will chose in this one...It might just depend on how many times they show Ortiz's woman on tv to see in that can sway my vote dd: :jammin:

Griffin and Jardine will be an awesome fight. I like griffin. But this one can go either way.

I am also pumped to see Arlovski back in the octagon. He needs to have a couple good fights and start to climb back up. There needs to be a couple of good heavy weights.


----------



## always_outdoors

I agree Chuck. We need some more heavweights. Silvia is a good fighter, but when I watch guys on Pride at that weight level, I am not sure he would handle any one of those guys.

If Liddel wins, I would like to see a cross over and get him some fights with the boys from Pride Fighting.

Dana White needs to do some promoting after this one.

Also...Matt Hughes has been very quiet. How about he come out and challenge Diego Sanchez to see if he can give Diego his first loss in the UFC? If Diego wins, he gets a shot at Georges St. Peirre or Matt gets another shot at the title if he wins?

Where is Rich Franklin at? Also very quiet right now. Maybe he and Matt are stroking their egos at some local tavern???


----------



## dogdonthunt

Dana doesnt want to see his boys get beat.....Vanderlia Silva is on his way to Vegas real soon....Hafta go with Chuck....although I would love to see Chuck vs. Cro-cop......both great strikers but I gotta go with Cro-cop......and send Emilenko over to take down Tim Sylvia...his time is up too


----------



## grizzly

Ortiz will win this one.he's a powerhouse with good strikes as long as he dont loose his cool.


----------



## boondocks

I think Quentin "RAMPAGE" Jackson would put a hurten on Lidell. I'd love to see that fight.Emilnenko would kill Sylia. They should have a Once a year Night of Champions between UFC champions against the PRIDE Fighting Champions. OOOOH I'd pay good money to see that. 

I'll put my money on Liddell in the Lidell vs Ortiz fight. Unless Ortiz gets him on the ground, BYE BYE Chucky.


----------



## dogdonthunt

dont forget Chuck has a D-I college wrestling under his belt......but yeah thats how he lost to Corture...


----------



## dogdonthunt

Rampage debuts with ufc in ufc67 and cro-cop signed with ufc...just announced...he was 220 weight class...that puts him with tim sylvia...see ya sylvia :beer: oke:


----------



## usmarine0352

Ah, the sweet smell of victory.

I went 3 for 3 on my fight predictions.

1. Bisbing win.

2. Arlievski win.

3. Liddel win.

I can't wait to see Cro Cop and Rampage. That will be cool.

Your right, the UFC needs some better heavyweights. That should be fun.

I didn't really see the card before, but I was suprised how badly Forrest Griffon got worked.

:sniper:


----------



## Tator

well you picked the 3 easiest fights!!!!! 

the only one I got wrong was forrest, not sure what the hell happened there, I thought he'd win that fight fairly easily, oh well.....still a stand up guy.

Liddell I figured would tko in round 2, took him till round 3. Tito was on him game, and still lost..............the ice man is the best in the business right now, but at 37, who knows how much longer.

good fights though, can't wait to see matt 'the terror' serra, although I think mr. pierre will knock his *** out.........

Tator


----------



## usmarine0352

LOL.

Matt the "Terra" Serra???? WHO???? He will get his butt kicked by GSP in round one.

This guy is a no-name, who got a lucky shot b/c of the show the Ultimate Fighter.

And Michael Bisbeng saying that "the other LHW's such as Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, and other's better "Watch their back's." Is HILARIOUS.

I like Bisbeng, but I know he's not even in the same league as these guys. Or ready to get into the ring with them.

And your right.....they were the three easiest. LOL.


----------



## dogdonthunt

chuck is an awsome fighter but if u go back a ways remember that rampage already beat him once


----------



## boondocks

dogdonthunt said:


> chuck is an awsome fighter but if u go back a ways remember that rampage already beat him once


You know. I remember him(Liddel) getting beat one night watching PRIDE. But I wasn't sure if it was Rampage who beat him or not. I'd like to see a rematch. I'm sure the outcome would be the same. If I remember correctly the guy(Rampage) that beat him out boxed the crap out of him making it look easy. The UFC definately needs some new faces.


----------



## usmarine0352

When Rampage beat Liddel, that was along time ago. What almost 7 years???

Liddel has improved immensely since then and Rampage hasn't.

Plus, it's alot different fighting in the Octagon, then it is in the Pride ring.

It should be a great fight.

But I once again expect to see Liddel dominate and knock out Rampage.

:sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors

Jardine and Bisbing are getting too big for their britches. I say let them fight each other and one gets a shot at Liddell.

Although Forrest cried like a baby after the fight, he was obviously devestated. As he said, "he will be back".

Quentin Jackson won't beat Liddell. Liddell is just too different now. He is more relaxed and patient and now it will be on his own court.

I am still wondering where Hughs and Franklin are at. Not even an appearance at UFC 66. As I stated above. Let's see Matt and Diego go at it to see who gets a chance at St. Pierre.

Cro Cop is going to put such a hurt on Tim Sylvia is not even funny. Then the Militant Camp has nobody with a belt.


----------



## usmarine0352

I think those are good fights.

I would like to see Bisbeng go at it with Jardine.

Hughes and Diego would be good, although Diego will get his butt kicked.

I think your right, Cro Cop will also kick Sylvia's butt.

And of course Liddel knocking out Jackson will be a good show.


----------



## dogdonthunt

sounds like there is no fighting for GSP in the next ppv...out with a knee injury...posted on mmafighting.com


----------



## usmarine0352

That sucks. I guess Matt Serra gets an early reprieve from his whupping.

I know that GSP wouldn't want to lose his first title defense.

Which he definitely will NOT do, if he's in 100 percent.

Matt "The Terra" Serra is going to go down, that's all I can say.


----------



## Tator

I agree, but I still like the guy. Gives 110% and shows a lot of heart, he's bustin his butt out there, I got to like him from Ultimate Fighter, great show, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## dogdonthunt

hardly worth renting now...u know cro-cop is going up the ladder before any big name fights...same with rampage....would be nice to see the debuts of both but with no big main event its kinda boring....maybe sanchez vs hughes...that would make a good headliner


----------



## usmarine0352

Matt Serra may have heart. But I just don't like mediocore guys going, "Your next Matt Hughes, or your next Chuck Liddell."

When they just barely won one match against a medicore opponent.

Sort of like that show, "Pro's vs. Joe's." Guy's who talk all this smack, and then get spanked by real pro's.

Some of these guys are good, but the guys at the top of the UFC right now (minus hw) are all way better then anyone from the Ultimate Fighter.

I'm talking Chuck Liddel, GSP, Matt Hughes, and such. Some of the other champions aren't so good. Like Tim Sylvia and such.

I would like to see Rampage vs. Liddell and Cro Cop fight too.

:sniper:


----------



## Tator

> Matt Serra may have heart. But I just don't like mediocore guys going, "Your next Matt Hughes, or your next Chuck Liddell."


I agree with you there, I didn't like that either, shook my head a little because I didn't think he would be like that, maybe had a little too much adrenaline going??? :x ha


----------



## dogdonthunt

speakin of pros vs joes my son said he saw a little glimpse of randy corture on an ad for the shoe....that otta be good.....


----------



## usmarine0352

Yeap. Cool if he could really whup them. LOL.


----------



## always_outdoors

I am hearing that UFC 68 will showcase the boys from the Militant Camp (Hughs, Franklin, Silvia).

I guess rumor is that Hughs will fight Chris Luetter (sp?).

I think this is a wasted fight. Chris lost to Matt Serra for a shot at GSP.

Why not Diego Sanchez or Karo Parisian? Karo and Matt were supposed to fight long ago and it got postponed. Matt isn't getting younger, so I think unless they are going to put some of the best up there agaist him, why have him fight.

Even a Matt Hughs and Koscheck match would be better than Chris Luetter.

Just my $.02


----------



## boondocks

live2hunt said:


> Even a Matt Hughs and Koscheck match would be better than Chris Luetter.


That I would like to see. I think Koscheck would actually put up a good fight for Hughes. I would sure hope Hughes would win. Can't stand Koschecks arrogance. Hughes is pretty cocky too but nothing like Koscheck.


----------

